# May 12th



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

On Tuesday we rolled out of OS harbor at 3:00amto lightning popping and aslight drizzle. By the time we got past Horn Island we were through the storm and on our way to bluewater. Itwas slick calm and we enjoyed a nice cruise listening to some good music. We stopped at a bouy just north of 265 and drug a couple of baits but to no success. We left there and didnt stop until we got to the beercan. We saw some fish busting so we decided to set up a drift and get our chunk on. On about our third drift we caught a yellowfin that was about 50. Not a bad fish considering the guy that caught it had never been past the island before.










We saw a log after we landed that fish and tried chunking and casting around it. STICKMAN hooked 3 wahoo at different times on the chunk but they broke off. Aftera few more drifts we threw some baits over and trolled to the Ram. We saw all kind of life but nothing we wanted. We arrived at the Ram to be greeted by two center consoles and three crew boats. We saw fish busting off of the SW corner so we tried to set up there but couldnt really get a good drift going because of the two other boats. Everytime the fish would come up a boat would try to troll through the middle of them and they would go down. Finally, the other two boats left and it was just us. We eased off the rig and set up a drift and had adouble hook up. It ended up being the same fish hooked twice. (about 85 pounds.)










Notice the two hooks in its mouth.



















After we boated this fish we set up another drift and our rookie hooked another fish. Thisone was a little bigger than his first. He put the harness on and i pulled the rod out of the rod holder and handed it to him. He fought the fish for about 15 min and handed it off :hotsun . The fish proceeded to beat on me for the next two hours until STICKMAN ended his run with some swift steel to his head. Im sure he will post some more about how long it took me to get it in.... :moon










It weighed about 115 after we had bled it out.










We ended up with these three tuna, a wahoo we caught on the way in,and an assortment of other stuff we caught chunking and bottom fishing. All in all we had a great trip.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Joey_d133 (5/17/2009)*
> 
> Everytime the fish would come up a boat would try to troll through the middle of them and they would go down.



leave it up to some outta towner that doesnt know what the hell they are doing to ruin the bite for everyone

a nicer fish in that last picture. good job

2 hours though? lol come on now...


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

We went again yesterdayto take a buddy of mine from Tennessee. It ended up just being three of us so we were limited on our possibilities. We limited out on AJs and caught a bunch of nicemangroves. We drug baits for a better part of the morning. There was grass everywhere but it was in small patches and did more harm than good. We had a small white spit the hook, but that was about it on the trolling action. We saw a pretty good LEMONFISH roll up while we were mangrove fishing but by the time we got set up to try and catch her it was time to head in so we didnt have much time to fool around.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Joey_d133 (5/17/2009)*
> ...


HA yeah man I will admit that fish gave me a little more trouble than it should have... I would try and use the excuse that it was on a 30 with light line but I guess I will just take the abuse HAHA :baby


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i have gotten to where i really like the 30wides (shimanos). 

anyways, im not gonna be the one to tell you what to do cuz im sure you know what youre doing but a good <U>FITTED</U> harness and a belt are the key to beating any fish on standup. proper form (left forearm STRAIGHT; dont be afraid to use 2 hands way up on the rod to pump on the fish, and then wind down). i tell people all the time when they're working a tuna on standup tackle, that (assuming all their gear is fitted properly) it should more or less feel like rocking in a chair. when that fish is running, just sit back almost in a chair position and let that fish run.

again, nice tuna


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish and cool report..How long does it take you to set up to catch a ling??? oke


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

GET WITH IT!!!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/17/2009)*i have gotten to where i really like the 30wides (shimanos).
> 
> anyways, im not gonna be the one to tell you what to do cuz im sure you know what youre doing but a good <U>FITTED</U> harness and a belt are the key to beating any fish on standup. proper form (left forearm STRAIGHT; dont be afraid to use 2 hands way up on the rod to pump on the fish, and then wind down). i tell people all the time when they're working a tuna on standup tackle, that (assuming all their gear is fitted properly) it should more or less feel like rocking in a chair. when that fish is running, just sit back almost in a chair position and let that fish run.
> 
> again, nice tuna


Yeah man I hear ya... I was tryin to take it easy cuz of the light line but I will remember this lesson in Tuna Tactics next time I am strapped in.

This is about the hour and a half mark (I'm cookin)


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Nice fish good job


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got news from a buddy that works for the DMR, and is also a member of this forum, that a triggerfish we caught on Saturday is the new Mississippi state record. It is an ocean triggerfish and it was caught aboard the Team Killer Bee Contender by Lee Westmoreland (1st time past Horn Island). Still waiting on official weight.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Joey_d133 (5/21/2009)*Just got news from a buddy that works for the DMR,


you mean dNr? (department of natural resources?)


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

no Woody ..over here it is DMR Dept of Marine Resources

http://www.dmr.state.ms.us/


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

It is an Ocean Triggerfish. Official weight is 3lbs 2.8oz. Beating the previous record of 1lbs 6oz.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (5/21/2009)*no Woody ..over here it is DMR Dept of Marine Resources
> 
> http://www.dmr.state.ms.us/


gotcha. thanks


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I think they come up with a different name for that group of people in every state to keep you guessing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!, not bad for some OS boys oke


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweet tuna


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *John B. (5/25/2009)*nice!, not bad for some OS boys oke


Yeah yeah yeah... Theres more of that to come Haha


----------

